# Just got an email about ...my email;



## realoldnick (Feb 15, 2013)

Cautious about any unsolicited thing asking for me to go to a site and "confirm" stuff.

So. Does this forum send confirmation emails to, say, somebody that has not been here for a while etc?

Thanks for any info

Nick


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 15, 2013)

I know there is a confirmation email when you first register but you did that last Oct. 

I've never heard of any follow up like this.

I will forward this to the Admin team to see what they say.

In the mean time I would just leave the email alone.

Someone will be sure to get back to you on this.


----------



## realoldnick (Feb 15, 2013)

Oh dear oh dear! Sorry.

Your mention of my getting one when I registered gave me pause for though. I checked the date on the email and it was back in October.

I must have:

- marked it unread

- then sorted the entire inbox by Unread

shrug!

I am very sorry for the stuff up.

Nick


----------

